# Universalmotor an Frequenzumrichter



## Fidibus (29 August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe einen 3 ph. Frequenzumrichter von Toshiba geschenkt bekommen und möchte den als Regler für einen 1 ph. Unversalmotor benutzen.
Wird das funktionieren?

mfg
Fidibus


----------



## SKg (30 August 2010)

Ich kenne den Toshiba zwar nicht aber im allgemein überwachen die Frequenzumrichter alle 3 Phasen, daher könnte es zu problemen mit Fehlermeldungen kommen!

Gruß
SKg


----------



## klausbre (30 August 2010)

*Der Bedenkenträger...*



SKg schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Toshiba zwar nicht aber im allgemein überwachen die Frequenzumrichter alle 3 Phasen, daher könnte es zu problemen mit Fehlermeldungen kommen!
> 
> Gruß
> SKg



Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Aspekt, aber hier könnte er ja tatsächlich Glück 
haben. 

Wir haben einige Kunden die betreiben Vibrationsmagnete an unseren FUs, 
zwischen zwei Phasen ohne jegliche Probleme ... aber das nur am Rande.

Das größere Problem kommt eigentlich noch. Bei dieser Frage hat man 
typischerweise zwei Möglichkeiten

1) man lässt den Kondensator vor dem Umrichter und betreibt ihn dann 
tatsächlich zwischen zwei Phasen.

2) man entfernt den Kondensator und schließt die dann entstehenden drei 
Leitungen an U,V,W des Umrichters an.



Beides ist nicht zu empfehlen
zu 1) rechnerisch müsste man eigentlich mit der Frequenzänderung auch 
die Kapazität ändern ... was natürlich nicht geht. Bestenfalls erhält man so
 ein recht schmales Regelband, das i.d.R. auch nicht mit Nennlast gefahren 
werden kann ohne den Motor zu überhitzen.

zu 2) wenn man einmal akzeptiert, dass reine Kondensatormotoren einen 
Phasenwinkel von 90° erwarten und wir aus dem FU natürlich mit 120° 
herauskommen, dann wird schnell klar, dass auch in diesem Fall der Antrieb
 mehr Wärme erzeugen wird als vorgesehen. Auch hier bleibt nur die
 Senkung der Last.

noch zu 2) Schlimmer ist aber noch, dass reine Kondensatormotoren eine Hilfs- und 
eine Hauptwicklung haben, die für unterschiedliche Ströme ausgelegt sind.
Die viel schwächere Hilfswicklung wird vom FU systematisch überlastet und 
stirbt meist den frühen Heldentod.

Ich würde Ihnen raten einen ganz einfachen Drehstromantrieb zu kaufen
(chinesische "Markenware" ist hier wirklich erschwinglich) und die 
Versuche mit dem 1-Phasen-Antrieb gar nicht erst zu beginnen.


----------



## winnman (30 August 2010)

*UniVersalmotor*

Sorry Leute,

aber ein Universalmotor ist ein Reihenschlussmotor, also eigentlich ein "Gleichstrommotor" mit Feld und über Bürsten vorsorgter Anker.

Der wird eigentlich nur vom Effektievwert der Spannung beeinflusst.

Wenn der Umrichter die Spannung entsprechent verändern kann solte es eigentlich kein Problem geben. 

Die einfachere Möglichkeit einen Universalmotor in der Drehzahl im "Griff" zu haben ist ein Regelbarer "Spartransformator" oder in gewissen Grenzen auch eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung.

SG 
Winnman


----------



## SKg (31 August 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> Sorry Leute,
> 
> aber ein Universalmotor ist ein Reihenschlussmotor, also eigentlich ein "Gleichstrommotor" mit Feld und über Bürsten vorsorgter Anker.
> 
> ...


 
Das habe ich mir eigentlich auch gedacht!

Sollte es wirklich ein Kondensatormotor mit symetrischen Wicklungen sein ist es kein Problem wenn man den Kondensator entfernt! 
Habe das schon einmal mit einem Micromaster gemacht und hat gut gefunzt!


----------



## klausbre (31 August 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> Sorry Leute,
> 
> aber ein Universalmotor ist ein Reihenschlussmotor, also eigentlich ein "Gleichstrommotor" mit Feld und über Bürsten vorsorgter Anker.
> 
> ...



Ooopsss... so geht es einem wenn man die Frage nicht richtig liest. Danke für den Hinweis. Das war die falsche Hilfe. Für den Universalmotor kommt natürlich nur eine Spannungsreglung in Betracht, was man u.U. durch Verbiegen der U-f-Kennlinie am Umrichter auch erreichen kann. Ich würde auch noch alle Regelfunktionen (Vektorregelung, Schlupfkompensation ...) 
ausschalten, weil die sonst mit Sicherheit fehl laufen.


----------

